# Isles of Adventure and Danger: Castle Zelyon



## blackshirt5 (Nov 17, 2003)

Unfortunately, due to circumstances beyond my control, the first session of this game has been postponed for a week.  However, I do have access to all but one of the characters, so I'm gonna post up bios of each of the PCs:

Angcuru, Last Warder of Velsephaya, Elven Knight of Twin Swords-The only remaining Elven Warder on the mainland, Angcuru is a descendant of the founder of the Warders, but his family line hides a dark secret: his ancestors split over ideological lines 5,000 years ago; his great-grandfather Ardus founded the Warders, while that elf's brother Dathan led a cult of demon worshippers against the elven crown.  Both Ardus and Dathan are now trapped in swords(Stormbrand and Balefire, respectively) that Angcuru wields.  Angcuru's mystical heritage and training are evident: His speed is blinding to mortals, he can run along walls and even climb the sheerest ceilings without effort, and his reflexes are sharpened to a razor's edge.

Greymore Lawgenor, Prince of Hammerheim-A dwarven warrior-scholar originally from the stronghold of Khazak-Urborg, Greymore's father was to be king before he took Meyall, an elven maiden, as his bride.  Shamed, Greymore's family was stripped of their royal title by the usurper Theodren.  Greymore, in rebellion, found the lost dwarven city of Hammerheim deep in the southlands and now brings the fight to Theodren in his steam-powered armor, complete with flamethrower, steam-driven miniature gatling gun, and high-powered strength enhancers to help him lift a magical, fully customized sword-axe.  Greymore's armor is the latest in experimental, modular dwarven power armor, easily able to be disassembled and rebuilt by the ingenious Prince of Steam.

Agon the Avenger-Born in the Highlands of Norriath, Agon was the son of the King's most trusted knight, until the Head Inquisitor, Tremayne, framed his father for the murder of a noblewoman Tremayne had been carrying on an affair with and had him executed.  On the run, his family name stricken from the Histories of Norriath, Agon swore revenge and called upon the goddess Ashnod, Mistress of Battle, to grant him the strength for his holy vengeance, whereupon he passed out.  Upon his awakening, Agon found that he could fly, punch through solid stone, sense attacks a moment before they happened, and move so fast his opponents seemed to slow down.  Flying to the remote Mountain of Fangorn, Agon found his father's armor, inscribed with the symbol of the Knights of Norriath; donning it, he became Agon the Avenger, sworn to fight alongside Angcuru, Greymore, and Tak until Norriath was free of Tremayne's influence.

Tak der Griss-Once a bored son of a noble in Norriath, Tak der Griss dreamed of a life of adventure and so, at the age of 12, stole a horse from his father's land and rode to the east, to the forest of Velsephaya, the home of the elves.  Taken in by the elves, Tak was trained in the ways of magic and the ways of the forest, learning to crawl up trees like a spider crawls up it's web, and mastering the arcane arts.  When his family was destroyed by the machinations of Victor de Morangias, and his beloved adopted home of Velsephaya destroyed by the unholy alliance of Tremayne, Morangias, and King Theodren of the dwarves, Tak became a dark and brooding hero, a cauldron of seething power waiting to destroy all who oppose him and his companions.

Yes, this story is meant to be pulpy.  I do so hope it comes out that way.  I'll add in the 5th character when I get him from the player.


----------

